# Rabbit Preschool Games - Educational game for your kids



## Applus Studio

Are you looking for an educational preschool game for your kids with lovely and funny character, high quality graphic?Do you want to teach your kids preschool knowledge likes alphabet, number, fruit name, animal name,... interactively?Rabbit Preschool Games is the best application for you.
Our features:
✔ 15 mini-games for your preschool and kindergarten age kids play and learn
✔ Lovely and funny character Fatty Rabbit
✔ High-quality and colorful graphic design using real preschool world
✔ Amicable voice to relax your kids during game
✔ Free to play
... and many more

































































Link download Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.applus.rabbit2

QR code:


----------

